# New Rupes da range



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Has anyone tried the new Rupes da polish and pad range yet as a lot of suppliers have sold out 🤔


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You'll find a lot of information and comparisons with the outgoing polishes and pads in this video:

*



*
Alan W


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks Alan 👍 I’ve seen that video, just wanted to know People’s options


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Steveom2 said:


> Thanks Alan 👍 I've seen that video, just wanted to know People's options


Too early to tell really as the new range products were only recently released in Europe and I don't think they are available in USA yet.

Alan W


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Too early to tell really as the new range products were only recently released in Europe and I don't think they are available in USA yet.
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan,I've just ordered the new pads although da fine polish was unavailable,eager to find out how much better they are


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rupes products are all manufactured in their complex, every tool has a designated motor built there. With the R&D and extensive testing on their equipment prior to release of anything from Rupes, it is likely to be a sound product as usual and money not wasted, even if not the best. They tick so many boxes for me.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Itstony said:


> Rupes products are all manufactured in their complex, every tool has a designated motor built there. With the R&D and extensive testing on their equipment prior to release of anything from Rupes, it is likely to be a sound product as usual and money not wasted, even if not the best. They tick so many boxes for me.


x2.:thumb:

A big fan of both Rupes machines, pads & compounds. The new DA line is a step up.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

If you're just interested to SEE the new stuff, here's an overview article I wrote on AGO.

*Overview: RUPES NEW D-A Series Compounds and Foam Pads*

Recently RUPES sent me the new D-A compounds and pads to test out.










*This will be an overview of the products and pads.*










*My first observation is the nice flashy metallic color matching packaging.*





































Here's the new pads out of the packaging. RUPES has streamlined their new system to simplify it across all their orbital tool. These new pads and products are designed and formulated to work with all RUPES orbital polishers.














































*From the manufacturer*

*BLUE*
The DA COARSE foam pad is specially designed to be used with both random orbital and gear-driven tools. The unique open-cell all new foam material removes mild to severe defects from most paint systems. When paired with RUPES DA-COARSE compound provides improved cutting and finishing ability. This new pad combines the best aspects of the previous blue and green foams, with an increased durability and a more vibrant blue color.

*My comments...*
This is a new foam formula that retains it's aggressive cutting action while finishing out nicer with better durability.

*YELLOW*
The DA FINE foam pad is the most versatile foam pad in the RUPES BigFoot range, delivering an effective rate of defect removal and capability for high-gloss finishing on most paint systems. Pair with RUPES DA-FINE polishing compound for moderate to fine defect removal, paint refinement, or final finishing after heavy compounding steps. This new pad provides the same great performing foam material as the current random orbital yellow foam, expanded to also work with gear-driven orbitals, just with a more vibrant shade of yellow.

*My comments*
The foam formula for the new yellow pad is the same consistent performance with just a tweak in the color and of course the new design.

*WHITE*
The DA ULTRAFINE foam pad is our finest grade of foam, designed for ultra-high gloss finishing and polishing haze-prone or very soft paint surfaces. The new unique material composition of the DA ULTRA-FINE pad shows a brighter white color with less propensity for yellowing over time and can also be used for the application of sealants or waxes when no correction is required. Pair it with UNO PURE ultra-fine universal polish to remove extremely fine defects or to bring out a show car level finish on even the most difficult-to-finish and delicate vehicle paints.

*My comments*
The new foam formula for the ULTRAFINE white foam finishing pads offers a brighter white that's less prone to yellowing. One of the reason many foams are pigmented is because in the past, white colored foam would quickly turn a dingy yellow or brown color. The pigment used was simply unstable and especially when exposed to UV light. RUPES has somehow found a way to overcome this color flaw so their new foam formula for their white foam pads is dramatically more stable. Besides the color difference, the actual feel of the pad is much softer to the touch and with extended durability.




























Pad Specs and pictures

The new RUPES DA Foam Pads come in 3 different sizes (currently), and three different levels of aggressiveness or non-aggressiveness.

*Metric and U.S. Standard Pad Diameters*

Back in the 1975, President Gerald Ford and his Administration tried to get the U.S. to switch to the metric system but alas the effort failed. So while most of the world uses the metric system for measurement back here in the good old USA we're still using inches.

*180mm diameter = 7"* or for the OCD 7.09" in U.S. Standard

*150mm diameter = 6"* or for the OCD 5.9" in U.S. Standard

*100mm diameter = 4"* or the the OCD 3.94" in U.S. Standard



















*Pad height or thickness*

The new RUPES DA Foam Pads are 25mm in thickness, which is .98" or just call it 1 inch thick.










*The first generation RUPES foam pads are 28.5mm thick or about 1 1/8" in U.S. Standard*










*The new RUPES DA FOAM pads are approximately 3.5mm thinner.*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's an old 2-door Chevy I tested the yellow pads and

*Review: RUPES NEW Contour Profile DA Foam Pads
*

RUPES NEW Contour Profile DA Foam Pads










*From the manufacturer*

*BLUE*
The DA COARSE foam pad is specially designed to be used with both random orbital and gear-driven tools. The unique open-cell all new foam material removes mild to severe defects from most paint systems. When paired with RUPES DA-COARSE compound provides improved cutting and finishing ability. This new pad combines the best aspects of the previous blue and green foams, with an increased durability and a more vibrant blue color.

*My comments...*
This is a new foam formula that retains it's aggressive cutting action while finishing out nicer with better durability.

*YELLOW*
The DA FINE foam pad is the most versatile foam pad in the RUPES BigFoot range, delivering an effective rate of defect removal and capability for high-gloss finishing on most paint systems. Pair with RUPES DA-FINE polishing compound for moderate to fine defect removal, paint refinement, or final finishing after heavy compounding steps. This new pad provides the same great performing foam material as the current random orbital yellow foam, expanded to also work with gear-driven orbitals, just with a more vibrant shade of yellow.

*My comments*
The foam formula for the new yellow pad is the same consistent performance with just a tweak in the color and of course the new design.

*WHITE*
The DA ULTRAFINE foam pad is our finest grade of foam, designed for ultra-high gloss finishing and polishing haze-prone or very soft paint surfaces. The new unique material composition of the DA ULTRA-FINE pad shows a brighter white color with less propensity for yellowing over time and can also be used for the application of sealants or waxes when no correction is required. Pair it with UNO PURE ultra-fine universal polish to remove extremely fine defects or to bring out a show car level finish on even the most difficult-to-finish and delicate vehicle paints.

*My comments*
The new foam formula for the ULTRAFINE white foam finishing pads offers a brighter white that's less prone to yellowing. One of the reason many foams are pigmented is because in the past, white colored foam would quickly turn a dingy yellow or brown color. The pigment used was simply unstable and especially when exposed to UV light. RUPES has somehow found a way to overcome this color flaw so their new foam formula for their white foam pads is dramatically more stable. Besides the color difference, the actual feel of the pad is much softer to the touch and with extended durability.

Demo Car

I recently detailed this 2015 C7 Z06 using the new RUPES DA Foam Pads and the RUPES UNO Protect. I received 3 each for all the new pad types and sizes. To do the paint correction step I chose to use the RUPES UNO Protect. The UNO Protect is an AIO and as a general rule-of-thumb, I practice and teach that when using an AIO you want to try to stick with foam polishing pads. Sometimes a coarse pad can be too aggressive when doing a one-step process to paint and often times too soft of a pad won't offer enough polishing action when using a one-step product. The yellow DA FOAM Pad is the perfect balance between too coarse and to soft and is the natural match for UNO Protect.

While I normally use and recommend using more pads to buff out a car, in order to save one of the 180mm or 7" yellow foam pads for pictures, I only used 2 of these pads to buff out the entire car. Surprisingly, the pads held up and continued to cut throughout the detail very well.










Review

First - Historically foam buffing pads are pretty much the same, that is you have different levels of aggressiveness or non-aggressiveness and also different sizes and different colors. There's not much to patent when it comes to foam pad design. So if a company IS able to patent some aspect of the pad design - well that's special.

Second - I think it's fair to say most people, even most professional detailers don't know much about pad *design* and how it affects the performance of the buffing action as well as the buffing experience to the user BUT - there are differences. So it's fair to say not all foam pads are created equal and in this example, what makes the new RUPES pads unique is the contoured profile of the side of the pad.

*Here's the new contour profile design of the new pad and on the right side is the tapered design of the first generation RUPES foam pad design.*










*What benefit does the contour profile offer from a practical point of view?*

_Great question._

Here's a standard foam buffing pad with no taper and no contour - when you press the side of the pad against the surface, in order for the face of the pad to flex or contour to the panel shape all of the foam behind the face of the pad must compress. This volume of foam behind the face of the pad decreases flex and makes the overall pad stiffer and less able to contour the the shape of the panel being buffed. The contact between pad and paint is reduced and the overall buffing experience is more harsh.










With the contour design, because there is a lot less foam behind the face of the pad, the edge of the foam pad can easily flex or contour outward and backward to adjust to the shape of the panel being buffed. The contact between pad and paint is increased while the overall buffing experience is smoother.










*As I always say in my detailing classes,*

_The little things are the big things_

*Smooth Operator*

While the change in design for the outer portion of the pad can seem like a small change it actually makes for a better foam pad both in performance and in user-experience. Anyone that has ever buffed out a C7 Corvette knows there's nary a flat surface on these cars and this makes the paint correction step a tick more difficult as you move around the car buffing out the various planes that make up each body panel. I'm happy to say the new pad design works AMAZING on the 5mm gear-driven RUPES Mille. Because the RUPES Mille is gear-driven there is zero pad stalling and ALL the POWER you need to make quick work buffing out an entire car. This new pad design and thickness perfects the buffing experience and ability for the RUPES Mille.

*Pad thickness*

This new pad system will replace the first generation BigFoot pads and also the super thin Mille foam pads. This is great news. I always thought the original foam pads were too thick for free spinning random orbital polishers and I always thought the super thin Mille foam pads were two thin for a gear-driven orbital polishers. This new line of foam pads is like the Goldilocks's story, not to thick, not to think just perfect.

*Even better news....*

I've always shown the RUPES brand in it's complete form in my car detailing classes, that is I show the RUPES tools with the matching RUPES pads and products. This is somewhat unique as other detailing classes you can attend the tools are shown with a mis-match of pads and products. I do this both as a professional courtesy to the RUPES brand but also to ensure those attending my classes get an authentic and real-world hands-on experience with the RUPES Paint Polishing System. Once my students leave and go their own way they can use whatever they like but in my class - they get the real-deal, true to the brand.

This said, I've always loved the quality of RUPES pads and these new pads have not let me down and I'm confident you will love them too. And the good news is - not only will they work great on RUPES free spinning and gear-driven orbital polishers but I know they're going to work on whatever polisher you currently own.

*And for what it's worth, the old 2-door Chevy came out really nice using the new RUPES DA Foam Pads on the RUPES Mille using the new RUPES UNO Protect*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Review: RUPES D-A Fine Polishing Compound with ULTRAFINE Foam Pad*

RUPES D-A Fine Polishing Compound with ULTRAFINE Foam Pad










RUPES D-A Fine Polishing Compound

*What is it?*

It is a FINE cut polish. For some reason, RUPES uses the word COMPOUND to describe both their compounds and their polishes. This could be an Italian thing or a European thing but it's different than how we label and refer to products here in the U.S.A. In the United States aggressive cutting products are referred to as compounds and products less aggressive than a compound become polishes and there are generally 4 categories of these items.


Aggressive or coarse compound 
Medium cut polish 
Fine cut polish 
Ultra-fine cut polish 

In the RUPES world there is,


Coarse Compound 
Medium Compound 
Fine Compound 
Ultra-Fine Compound 
Not a big deal just a word-thing. As long as you know what is what it's all good.

*What does it do?*

It removed light or shallow paint defects.

*When do I use it?*

It can be used as a stand-alone or dedicated product for car paint with only minor/shallow paint defects or as a follow-up polish after a first, more aggressive compounding step like when using the new RUPES D-A Coarse Compound.

*Why should I use it?*

To remove paint defects to restore a factory-new looking appearance or to perfect paint for show car results.

*From the manufacturer*

RUPES DA-FINE is the result of extensive testing to develop a fine polish that combines noticeable cutting performance with impressive finishing. The proprietary formula developed and blended in house by RUPES is designed to perform with Dual Action Orbital polishers, including both large-stroke random orbital and gear-driven tools.

Color-coordinated to RUPES yellow foam and wool pads, DA-FINE delivers excellent defect removal, incredibly high finish quality, and a super-easy wipe off for great user experience. DA-FINE represents the perfect second polishing step after DA-COARSE on virtually every type of painted, gelcoat, or varnished finish or a stand alone solution for light polishing needs.

*FEATURES AND BENEFITS*


 Excellent cutting performance relative to most "fine" polishing compounds. 
 New micro-abrasive technology and proprietary blend enhance finishing ability. 
 Easy wipe off, for less towel marks on soft paints or delicate surfaces. 
 Easy application when used with RUPES color-coordinated pad system. 
 One-step light defect removal and finishing on most paints. 
 Can also be excellent 2nd step polish following DA Coarse Compound. 
 Recommended for use with BigFoot Random Orbital or Gear-Driven tools. 



*My comments...*

Over the last 10 years I've invested a lot of time getting my fellow enthusiast detailers as well as pro detailers to focus on these two words,

*Abrasive Technology*

In fact, I think it's fair and honest to say steered more people to focus on abrasive technology than any other person in the detailing industry via the written word and/or video. My favorite article that explains the reason why abrasive technology is so important, (not the tool, pad or technique), is this article.

Ever since the RUPES brand was introduced to the U.S.A. market and since I was introduced to the brand, one thing I've always said about RUPES abrasive technology - it's Top Shelf. That is, it's as good as it gets. For sure there are other top shelf brands that you can trust on any paint and also black paint, but RUPES abrasive technology is consistently top shelf in quality and their new compounds in the new D-A line of products are no exception.

Test Vehicle - 2018 Chevrolet Colorado

When it comes to testing out products and writing reviews and how-to articles, I don't do mock-up. So in order to do a real-world test of the new RUPES D-A system, I've been waiting for some neglected cars to come my way. That's where this Colorado Z71 Truck comes into play. It's 2+ years old and while in very respectable condition overall, the paint was far from perfect but at the same time, not in too bad of condition. The worst area was the hood, but every panel need paint correction.

Looks okay under florescent lights from 15 feet away...










_Let's throw the Speed Master Swirl Finder Light on the paint and see how it looks..._

*Here's the hood. *

There's water spots, marring, swirls and scratches and even some Love Bug damage in the way of an etching that's through the clearcoat and the basecoat.
































































Failed the Baggie Test

The paint failed the baggie test so after a waterless wash I used an ultra-fine grade clay to remove all the above surface bonded contaminants.










Here you can see a brownish color on the green clay.










My favorite color for clay is white like the Meguiar's clay in their Consumer Line of products because it works best for showing contaminants in general and the color of the contaminants in specific. Here's the *BIG PICTURE* - after washing the truck, anything that did not come off in the wash is BONDED onto or IMPACTED onto the paint with a strong enough bond that it didn't wash off. This simply demonstrates or reveals the level of contamination that can, will and does build up on all cars and truck over just the course of a 2-year time span. If you have a car that is 2 years old or older and it's a daily driver and you have never clayed it. My guess is it will fail the baggie test and chances are really good, like this 2018 Colorado - it needs to be clayed.










Time for a Test Spot
Because I've already worked on a few Chevrolet's from this era as well as the new RUPES pads, I tested the RUPES FINE Compound first with the RUPES ULTRAFINE foam finishing pad on the RUPES Mille. This is a very NON-AGGRESSIVE combination and my guess is most people would think I need something more aggressive to remove the level of paint defects photo-documented above.










*Here's a couple of pictures showing the swirl and paint defects level on both sides of the tape-line*



















New, dry pad AND I'm going to tackle a fairly large section for my Test Spot to show the power of a gear-driven orbital polisher, so I placed an AMPLE amount of product on the pad. After breaking this pad in I then cut my product usage way down as this is a fairly wet product.










This was 8 solid section passes over most of the passenger side of the hood.



















_*Wipe wipe wipe....*_










BOOM!
That's as perfect as this paint on the hood is going to get. All the defects have been removed. The white specs you see are simply tiny pits in the paint from impact between the hood and road debris. Only touch-up paint or a new paint job is going to fix these areas. For me however, this looks great.










About 4 hours later...










Here's the truck completely corrected using the D-A FINE over everything but the hood. After doing my Test Spot I did in fact go ahead and _*compounded the hood*_ with the RUPES D-A Coarse Compound and the new RUPES Coarse Blue foam cutting pad. I did this to remove the deepest of the water mark etchings called Imprint Rings.










*Sealed the paint with a ceramic coating*
After the paint correction step I chemically stripped the paint and installed the BLACKFIRE Pro Ceramic Paint Coating "Black Edition". This is a 5-year coating that claims high chemical and corrossion resistance. This truck is a daily driver parked outside 7 days a week, 24 hours a day, so due to the frequent rain in this area of Florida this seem like a good match for the paint and the owner.










And here's the beauty shots...





































*This is a reflection shot off the driver's side door...*










_Looks like new again!
_









Review

I made a short video for my Facebook page after using this new FINE Compound and one of the things I said was,

It's nice to be able to use a new product and then share something unique or some subtle nuance about the product that the company left out in their marketing material but alas - RUPES covered the benefits and features spot-on. Although this is a FINE-cut compound or polish, (whatever you like to call it), it has excellent correction ability. Found the paint on this Chevy Colorado to be on the medium side of the paint hardness spectrum. In fact I would put it on the medium to soft side and not the medium to hard side of this spectrum. Using only FINE grade polish with the soft white foam finishing pads I was able to pull-out around 90% to 95% of all the paint defects. In my opinion and experience, that makes this a very capable polish but it also reflect nicely on the new RUPES white foam finishing pads.

Compounded the hood
While my test spots showed the RUPES FINE compound was able to remove the majority of the paint defects there were water spots or more specifically imprint rings all over the hood that this combo simply didn't remove to my satisfaction. So instead of doing more section passes, slowing down my arm-speed or doing a second set of section passes I jumped down to the more aggressive RUPES Coarse Compound and the new RUPES COARSE blue foam cutting pads and obliterated these defects. I did as a professional, re-polish the hood sing the yellow/white combo to ensure no marring was left behind from the more aggressive coarse compound/pad step.

*Cutting ability? A+*
This fine cut polish cut great for a fine cut polish.

*Finishing ability?A+*
Impressive finishing quality and this is not only black paint, which shows everything but also on the soft side of medium.

*Dusting? A+ *
Zero dusting. I've never met a single detailer that wishes a product was dusty.

*Buffing cycle? A+*
This polish has an infinity buffing cycle - this means that as long as you keep moving the polisher over the paint the polish stays liquid on the surface. No drying-out, no dusting.

*Wipe-off? I would give it a solid B+*
I'm not sure I can think of a compound or polish that ever gets an A or higher so a B+ is very good.

One thing about RUPES - their people are passionate about perfection. They also are the personification of TEAMWORK. And the results from their combined efforts as well as specialized efforts show up in all they do but especially their abrasive technology. All of the past RUPES compounds and polishes were great in my opinion. This new evolution of abrasive technology? Surpasses great.

If you're a fan of RUPES products and especially a RUPES Fanboy, you're going to love this new system.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the comprehensive review of the new Rupes D-A System Mike. :thumb:

My favourite polish from the previous Rupes range was Keramik and I would be grateful if you could provide a comparison with the new D-A Fine polish that replaces it. What differences have you found between these two finishing polishes and does D-A Fine move the game on and how?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

Never used Rupes before - now after this in depth review I'm seriously going to consider the upgrades!
Thankyou


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow, thanks Mike. As always a comprehensive review :thumb::thumb:

Always good to read your reviews. From both your Meguiars & Autogeek posts.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sebjonesy said:


> Never used Rupes before - now after this in depth review I'm seriously going to consider the upgrades!
> Thankyou


Fantastic products :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive review of the new Rupes D-A System Mike. :thumb:
> 
> My favourite polish from the previous Rupes range was Keramik and I would be grateful if you could provide a comparison with the new D-A Fine polish that replaces it. What differences have you found between these two finishing polishes and does D-A Fine move the game on and how?
> 
> ...


Will let Mike reply, but I can add the following. On DA fine, the cut is better & finishes to a higher level than Keramik. Also, the pads stay yellow, not discoloured like when you use Keramik.

Uno pure is more for softer paints, that either the blue or yellow pads/ compounds do not produce a flawless finish.

I have used Uno pure on a white pad to remove light swirls on a ceramic coat & also new car prep.

The new products are a step up from what Rupes have produced before.

My opinion


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Look forward to get some of these products.
Like the idea of the thinner design and apparent (from pics) closer density. The previous Blue and Green were very open celled and always been of the mind the Blue needed to be half way.:thumb:


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

I tried the pads out and I can’t believe the quality of them. It’s early days but have just completed a 2 stage polish on my transporter and after cleaning they appear unused. Really pleased.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

AKA Pabs said:


> I tried the pads out and I can't believe the quality of them. It's early days but have just completed a 2 stage polish on my transporter and after cleaning they appear unused. Really pleased.


Could not agree more :thumb:

How do you clean your pads?


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Rappy said:


> Could not agree more :thumb:
> 
> How do you clean your pads?


They go in the washing machine on a 40.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

AKA Pabs said:


> They go in the washing machine on a 40.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here :thumb:

In the Warmer months, I leave the pads in a bucket of water with APC to soak before all go in the wash


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

AKA Pabs said:


> They go in the washing machine on a 40.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You'll get much better longevity from them if you wash by hand, specifically the velcro side:thumb:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

I’ll wash by hand from now on ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Summit Detailing said:


> You'll get much better longevity from them if you wash by hand, specifically the velcro side:thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


Have never had an issue machine washing, and that is for over 20 yrs.

Maybe I have just been lucky .

I remember some Megs pads around 10 yrs ago suffered from delamination, but never had this myself.

If I do see issues, will switch to hand washing only.

I do believe a lot of issues are down to over working the pads & not changing them enough durring use.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Rappy said:


> Have never had an issue machine washing, and that is for over 20 yrs.
> 
> Maybe I have just been lucky .
> 
> ...


I'd say you have been:thumb:

Yes the old rotary megs pads - yellow and maroon delaminated for fun!

My comment was related to the stickiness of the hook&loop backing on the pad...or lack of after repeated machine washing.

Happy polishing!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Summit Detailing said:


> I'd say you have been:thumb:
> 
> Yes the old rotary megs pads - yellow and maroon delaminated for fun!
> 
> ...


I machined washed my 2 light polishing pads once and i can see a very clear difference in the velcro - even material - compared to the other 6 pads from the same company from a kit. Hand washing works lol I've spent close to a year in the Philippines, hand washing is very common there.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Summit Detailing said:


> You'll get much better longevity from them if you wash by hand, specifically the velcro side:thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris





Summit Detailing said:


> I'd say you have been:thumb:
> 
> Yes the old rotary megs pads - yellow and maroon delaminated for fun!
> 
> ...


Indeed delamination :thumb:

TBH, I may simply switch to hand washing as I have invested over £400 in the new Rupes pads.

As you are a full time detailer, I will take your advise :thumb:

Please can I ask you process for hand washing?

APC soak in a bucket, followed by washing under hot water?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

noorth said:


> I machined washed my 2 light polishing pads once and i can see a very clear difference in the velcro - even material - compared to the other 6 pads from the same company from a kit. Hand washing works lol I've spent close to a year in the Philippines, hand washing is very common there.


That's helpful thank you :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Rappy said:


> Please can I ask you process for hand washing?


A bowl of hot water and some fairy liquid, leave pads to soak upside down for a few minutes, remove and agitate a little fairy liquid on the pad surface with an old toothbrush, rinse under a tap and leave to dry - I leave them on an old drying towel in the spare room:thumb:

Happy washing!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

I hand wash them as above but use a 50/50 mix of APC through rinse then spin 
them on a DA machine that leaves them almost dry
leave overnight bone dry by the morning fluff up with Rupes brush


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Seems to have drifted off topic


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Steveom2 said:


> Seems to have drifted off topic


Thats for sure! :buffer:

I since tried the new yellow rupes pad and love it so much i'm thinking of buying there fine polish! Has of now its my favorite pad. And after playing around with the yellow pad with sonax perfect finish and 3D one, sonax wipes off much easier. But i will be testing them side by side more. I was, still am, rooting for 3D one lol.

Not many talking about rupes new medium compound/polish - good price in canada and nice looking bottle.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

noorth said:


> Thats for sure! :buffer:
> 
> I since tried the new yellow rupes pad and love it so much i'm thinking of buying there fine polish! Has of now its my favorite pad. And after playing around with the yellow pad with sonax perfect finish and 3D one, sonax wipes off much easier. But i will be testing them side by side more. I was, still am, rooting for 3D one lol.
> 
> Not many talking about rupes new medium compound/polish - good price in canada and nice looking bottle.


The new Rupes DA range is fantastic :thumb:

I cannot rate the pads, compounds, polishes highly enough.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Rappy said:


> The new Rupes DA range is fantastic :thumb:
> 
> I cannot rate the pads, compounds, polishes highly enough.


What is the user experience like with there fine polish? I don't like oily polishes but i might change my mind once i get outside again. Rather deal with an oily wipeoff then dust. I'm a relatively newbie has you know and i'm learning from trial and error. For instance, i thought i liked 3D one better then perfect finish simply because i can remember some dusting when using perfect finish outside but its a vague memory lol I just haven't got enough time behind the polishers to really dial in my preferred cutting polish. Gyeon primer is my finisher though its works great both outside and inside!

I wish they would give us the sanding grit removal number, like most companies. Sonax perfect finish is advertised has up to 2000 grit removal - which is plenty for my soft paint. I assume Rupes fine is in the 2000-2500 grit range...makes it easier to compared products with some numbers behind them...and ultimately buy the product.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Oh Rupes... So much hype... like always 
New pads are really better than old ones. From polishes use only Uno Pure for now... well... I must say it's a Uno Poor...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

noorth said:


> What is the user experience like with there fine polish?
> 
> I don't like oily polishes but i might change my mind once i get outside again. Rather deal with an oily wipeoff then dust.


 I used the new RUPES UNO 1 PURE Ultra Fine Finishing Polish on some SUPER soft original single stage paint on a Barn Find Pontiac.

I shared my thoughts about it in the write-up.

See post #4 here,

*Barn Find - 1950 Pontiac Chieftain Deluxe Convertible - Extreme Paint Correction *










Nice polish. Worked as advertised on this soft paint.


----------

